# My Dream BOV(with a different paint scheme)



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh Yeah!!


----------



## Sfour321 (May 21, 2012)

Nice ride....I agree about the paint change


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Where the hell is that inteded to be used? It looks indestructable.


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Hot damn, that oughtta get the job done.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Neat ! that looks safe enough for sure.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I would feel better if it had some kind of a plow blade on the front and a gun turret on the roof. Otherwise I really like it.


----------



## AKPrepper (Mar 18, 2011)

JoKing said:


> Oh Yeah!!
> 
> View attachment 2722


I second that, "Oh Yeah!!"!!


----------

